# Subwoofer sizes



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have a newbie question. Does it make any sense to run two different size sub woofers? Can you run two different sizes? Example: 8" and a 10". Or would it be better to run one 12". Room size is 19x22ft. Just a silly question going through my head but I really am interested in the answer. Thanks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You can alway try it and see. Rule of thumb is to use "like" subs. If one sub is significantly different/not as good, it drags the combined audio down to its level, if that makes sense.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am in the same boat. I currently have the hsu and won the kreisel 12012 here in this wonderful forum and am considering trying both but if that does not work I will just use the 12012.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have an older Velodyne 18" sub and Hsu ULS-15s and they play great together. Of more importance is output capability of the two. If one runs out of steam before the other one, one of two things will happen: distortion on the one less capable, or if the less capable one has limiting in its amp to prevent distortion or driver damage, it will reach a certain volume and go no further. That is what happens with the Velodyne in my system - it has a servo design and won't get any louder once it reaches its clean output volume.

But, again, since you have both, try and see what happens. I would put them in different places in the room to help smooth out frequency response. But, you may want to put them side by side long enough to run up the volume on a LFE heavy movie and see where the less capable one gives up and either distorts or quits getting louder. If that point is above where you normally listen, then you are good to go.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The Hsu on paper the frequency responce is 16hz and the Kreisel 12012 is rated at 10hz. The Hsu has one driver and the Kriesel has dual drivers. I am afraid the Kreisel is going to blow away the Hsu but I might like you said try both. If there is distortion will I hear it coming out of the Hsu sub?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Distortion from a sub can be hard to hear. The ear is more sensitive to distortion in midrange than in bass. More likely the driver will bottom out if pushed too hard, but that will only happen at very low freqs and high output from the Hsus.

I have not heard the Kreisel subs, so I cannot give you a comparison. I can tell you that I have measured the ULS-15s in my room with REW and a calibrated mic down to 10Hz. With room gain the response rises below 20Hz and is several db up at 10.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I now have two subs running the kreisel 12012 and hsu vtf3 mk4. How come it sounds the same as one sub? I cannot hear a difference!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^
then don't touch anything. Where do you have them in your room? One in front, one in the back?

The OP must have found a solution, he/she hasn't posted in a while...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> ^^^^
> then don't touch anything. Where do you have them in your room? One in front, one in the back?
> 
> The OP must have found a solution, he/she hasn't posted in a while...


I have mismatched subs. Kreisel and Hsu. I ran Audyssey and got a level for both combined at-4. one sub is directly in front of me to the left corner by the front wall and the other on the left side wall by the corner . I cannot tell the difference. It still sounds like one sub. Yes I asked this question before but it was before running Audyssey.


----------

